# اكبر كورس لتعليم اللحام عل مستوى العالم عبارة عن 10 اسطوانات فيديو



## waleed marawan (20 نوفمبر 2009)

توفر لدينا بفضل الله
اكبر كورس لتعليم اللحام على مستوى العالم
وهو عبارة عن 10 اسطوانات شرح فيديو لجميع انواع اللحام
ومجموعة من الكتب العالمية الخاصة باللحام 






وهذا الرابط بة Screenshots لصور من داخل الاسطوانات 
Screenshots.rar
​
يمنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع وضع اعلانات او ايميل او موبيل 
الاداره


تم اضافه الموضوع مجانى للاخ المهندس hs
على الرابط التالى 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t164325.html​


----------



## HMS (20 نوفمبر 2009)

يعطيك الف عافية ...

علماً بأن الموسوعة موجودة في النت على شكل تورنت ولكن حجمها كبير نوعاً ما ..


----------



## م/وفاء (21 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن اعطائنا العنوان علي التورنت 
جزاك الله بالف خير


----------



## obied allah (21 نوفمبر 2009)

انا مش فاهم حاجة خالص أرجوك حمل الرابط مباشرة ان كنت فعلا تريد المساعدة


----------



## المتكامل (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*ارجو الانتباه*

اخي الكريم هذا الموقع او الملتقى هو ملتقى مهندسين يعني لمناقشة الافكار العلمية و البحوث وغيرها من الامور الهندسية التي تحتاج الى فكر و ليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــس ملتقى لبيع المنتجات او للدعاية لمنتج او غير.
 لقد وضعت عنوانك هذا باغلب الاقسام وتم حذف العنوان و ارقام التليفونات من هذا القسم وطبعا نشكر المشرفين عليها. 
كما انك وضعت عنوان رنان وذو ايقاع خطابي كبير ( اكبر مكتبة للحام بالعالم ) مما يعني انك صممت هذه المكتبة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ او قمت بابتكار طرق جديدة للحام ؟؟؟؟؟
اتمنى المصداقية من الاعظاء .......................


----------



## HMS (21 نوفمبر 2009)

الموسوعة هنا


----------



## bao1955 (28 نوفمبر 2009)

ممتاز جدا


----------

